# Pen blank router jig



## LouLeggett (Dec 11, 2007)

Have any of you ever used a router jig to round pen blanks?  If so, are you satisfied with the results?  I once saw a design for such a device but can no longer find it.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 11, 2007)

I thought that is what a lathe was for []

I have rounded blanks on a Legacy mill using a router. found it easier to do it on a lathe.
Plus I never liked the sound of a router.


----------



## cdcarter (Dec 11, 2007)

A simple 1/4" rounding bit on a router table would do it, but I don't see the point. It gets round faster on the lathe. And frankly, you have to be careful running something that small through a router anyway. You'd have to use push blocks. By the time you set up, you could have a finished pen.


----------



## gmcnut (Dec 11, 2007)

Lou,

Some use jigs to cut the corners off of the blank. (Octaginal [8])


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a brand new unopened one from Hut from years ago, before I knew enough about turning, then packed it away. Dumb impulse buys.[:I]

Mike


----------



## desert1pocket (Dec 15, 2007)

I have used a roundover bit on the router table to round the edges on some of my more elaborate segmented blanks.  I did this to help reduce the risk of blow outs during the rounding process.  As others have mentioned, push blocks are a must with something that small.  Pretty pointless for most blanks though.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 15, 2007)

Try a lathe sometime. Neat invention. []


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 15, 2007)

Some one made a thing for that some time ago, don't remember who it was, might have been PSI. ANyway, it looked like two plastic 'wheels' that you could put a mandrel in between, set a router up on a table and use the height adjustment for depth of cut, then just 'rolled' the jig with the wood over the bit to 'turn' it.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 15, 2007)

It was a Hut product Paul.  I was going to try it before I purchased my first lathe. Now it is collecting dust in a cabinet.

Mike


----------



## kenwc (Dec 16, 2007)

Woodlvr.  Could you post a pic of that thing for my curious mind?


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 16, 2007)

I will try to find it this afternoon after I get home from church.

Mike


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 18, 2007)

I am still looking for thr box that it is hidden in. I cleaned the shop last month and this is what I get for doing it. I will post as soon as I can find it. 

Mike


----------



## exoticwo (Dec 18, 2007)

The device for turning with a Router table was called a "Tompkins Turner" and Paul in OKC described it exactly. This is the tool I used to turn my first pens. That is until I sold enough to but a Carbe Tech Mini lathe! The tool was fun but lots of work, after cutting down to size (lots of router height adjustments), I had to hand sand and polish. Quite the experience!! 
 I tried to find one on the "net" last week to show my club but got a big "0" for search results.


----------



## exoticwo (Dec 19, 2007)

Found a link this morning and posted below. This sure brings back memories of when I started out!!






http://woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=900-307&gclid=CIyVvvurtJACFQspFQodDyCxKg


----------

